# Baldur,The rottweiler who had a knpv PH1



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

http://www.vomsmithard.co.uk/#/memories/4535980949 - he's gone now


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

That is a very nice rottweiler. RIP Baldur.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Uran the Rottweiler in Belgian Ringsport !*



Lindsay Janes said:


> That is a very nice rottweiler. RIP Baldur.


 This is another picture of Uran de detroit lancaster doing belgian ringsport .


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Baldur In Knpv exercise !*



Lalit Dukkipati said:


> This is another picture of Uran de detroit lancaster doing belgian ringsport .


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Uran's a athletic dog, if you check out his working dog eu page I think there's a picture of him going over the 2.2m wall.

Really like the lighter type rotty, had a 35kg female in the 90's seriously fast.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Uran , the Rottweiler going over 2.20 mm !*



Martin Koops said:


> Uran's a athletic dog, if you check out his working dog eu page I think there's a picture of him going over the 2.2m wall.
> 
> Really like the lighter type rotty, had a 35kg female in the 90's seriously fast.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats impressive for a rott not known like the herders for athleticism but like Martin said the lighter ones are really nice.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

The dog I am working now is out of litter mate of Uran (Ushi du Detroit de Lancaster) and by a litter mate of Baldur (Benno vom Schloss Hexental) :-D Both Baldur and Uran were big reasons I chose the breeding...


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*USHI/BENNO son !*



Jessica Kromer said:


> The dog I am working now is out of litter mate of Uran (Ushi du Detroit de Lancaster) and by a litter mate of Baldur (Benno vom Schloss Hexental) :-D Both Baldur and Uran were big reasons I chose the breeding...


Hello Jessica,
Does your Dog belong to The H litter Guy has produced ? How is he now ? He must be four yeatrs now , I suppose . What is he like ? Is he like Ushi ( uran's sister ) or Benno ( Knpv Baldur's brother ) ? Would you post a picture of him as I am curious to see how he turned out to be . What's his character like , dominant like his mother or biddable like his father Benno ? 

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Uran the Rottweiler in Belgian Ringsport !*



Lalit Dukkipati said:


> This is another picture of Uran de detroit lancaster doing belgian ringsport .


A rottweiler doing french ring is impressive!


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I searched Baldur up on youtube, didn't see any videos. Does anyone know where to find?


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: USHI/BENNO son !*



Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Hello Jessica,
> Does your Dog belong to The H litter Guy has produced ?How is he now ? He must be four yeatrs now , I suppose . What is he like ? Is he like Ushi ( uran's sister ) or Benno ( Knpv Baldur's brother ) ? Would you post a picture of him as I am curious to see how he turned out to be . What's his character like , dominant like his mother or biddable like his father Benno ?
> 
> Regards,
> Lalit


Yes. He is out of that litter. Havok, is infact four-ish.

I'd say he is very much like his father in biddablity with regards to interactions with people. Very confident and independent though. He is intense, not at all sharp, and is quite sane. Slow to mature. GREAT nose and athleticism. His work ethic is less than impressive and I would have liked to see a bit more drive, but due to life drama (loss of a child, divorce, you know... drama...), I never really worked him the way he deserved so some of the blame has to be on me. 

Sorry, no working shots, but some just hanging around ;-)


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Lindsay Janes said:


> I searched Baldur up on youtube, didn't see any videos. Does anyone know where to find?


 
I do not think baldur's original owner from netherlands who did knpv with him had any videos on the net .Baldur's owner Jeroen van Jeroen then gave the dog to Dean smith in England and unfortunately the dog died of bladder cancer. Uran I feel is a harder dog than Baldur . Baldur is faster than Uran may be .

The picture You are referring to is URAN DU DETROIT LANCASTER who Did Belgian ringsport 4 and Mondioring1 . Uran is a hard dog , considering his bloodline and the people who know him in Europe . 
http://video.zita.be/video-galerij/cottegfr/huisdierenuitvaart.aspx -- uran's video 

Uran is out of the superb litter sired by French Ring 3 Pasco vd Traisenwiese . May be you could find videos of him .
 Regards,
 Lalit


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

*Re: USHI/BENNO son !*



Jessica Kromer said:


> Yes. He is out of that litter. Havok, is infact four-ish.
> 
> I'd say he is very much like his father in biddablity with regards to interactions with people. Very confident and independent though. He is intense, not at all sharp, and is quite sane. Slow to mature. GREAT nose and athleticism. His work ethic is less than impressive and I would have liked to see a bit more drive, but due to life drama (loss of a child, divorce, you know... drama...), I never really worked him the way he deserved so some of the blame has to be on me.
> 
> Sorry, no working shots, but some just hanging around ;-)


 Hello Jessica,
Thank you for posting the picture . Truly , if looks were the criterion , and his body type for work , he is extremely impressive . Even yhough if looks are not important to me , I can't help admiring the way his looks are . His father is drivey , I know Guy Verschatse , his breeder very well from 2005 ( friend ) . He must be fast , by the way he looks . all lean and mean .

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Baldur


----------

